

Celebrity birthday wishes to vvvv's 10th anniversary - psteinweber
http://vimeo.com/56019214
http://vvvv.org , highly underestimated by hacker news ever since, but still 10 years old. happy birthday!<p>video featuring:
Kalle - First vvvv user
Ken Perlin - Inventor of the Perlin noise function
Marco Tempest - Techno-Illusionist
Theo Watson - OpenFrameworks
Francois Wunschel - 1024 Architecture / MadMapper
Joshua Kit Clayton - Cycling74
german humor
======
psteinweber
<http://vvvv.org> , highly underestimated by hacker news ever since, but still
10 years old. happy birthday!

video featuring:

Kalle - First vvvv user

Ken Perlin - Inventor of the Perlin noise function

Marco Tempest - Techno-Illusionist

Theo Watson - OpenFrameworks

Francois Wunschel - 1024 Architecture / MadMapper

Joshua Kit Clayton - Cycling74

german humor

